# Got into USC? Need a place to stay?



## Jshao (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

I just finished my second year of USC Grad Film production.  All you committed students or admits will not regret coming here!

I'm vacating my room in a huge 4BR house for 3 months (June to August) and I'm looking for someone to sublet it.  My housemates, 3 dudes, are all SC Grad film students who are super friendly and willing to help a new person out.  The house is close to USC and it is huge and very comfortable.

Coming early to LA is great because you need time to get used to the city.  The neighborhoods are really different so if you're particular about where to live, you need time to explore.  There's also the business of getting a car if you don't have one, and getting used to getting around (blargh traffic!).  This is stuff that takes time - time that you don't want to spend during your super intense first semester!

Anyway, if you want more info or just SC advice, PM me.  My name is Jing and I look forward to meeting you!

Jing


----------



## Jayimess (May 27, 2010)

Jing's a super cool cat, y'all, if you need an endorsement.  And he can tell you all about PRODUCTION.


----------



## Jshao (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Jayimess!

I forgot to mention...One of roommates is moving out in September, so...for those of you looking for permanent residence...PM me or email me!

jingyish@usc.edu

Jing


----------

